# [Mint 17 Mate] Darstellung vergrößern



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juni 2014)

*[Mint 17 Mate] Darstellung vergrößern*

Hallo,

wie kann ich unter Linux Mint 17 Mate die Darstellung vergrößern ?
Wie dies zb unter Windows(7) funktioniert ... Systemsteuerung -> Anzeige -> 100/125/150%

Wenn dies nicht funktioniert bzw möglich ist, wie kann ich die Schrift vergrößern (um das es mir Primär geht), im Desktop usw ?
Habe bereits gesucht, aber ich will es einfach nicht finden.

Bitte eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung, auch wie ich dort hinkommen.

Ich Danke euch jetzt schon für eure Hilfe


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Mint 17 Mate] Darstellung vergrößern*

Kontrollzentrum -> Erscheinungsbild -> Schriftarten (Reiter oben)


----------



## K3n$! (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Mint 17 Mate] Darstellung vergrößern*

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Möglichkeit, die Taskleiste ähnlich wie in Windows7/8 anzeigen zu lassen, also nur mit großen Symbolen?


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Mint 17 Mate] Darstellung vergrößern*

Du kannst die Symbolgröße anpassen, Symbole hinzufügen, den Startbutton entfernen, etc...
Was willst du denn genau ändern?  Mit Rechtsklick kommst du zum Bearbeitungsmodus.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Mint 17 Mate] Darstellung vergrößern*

Alles klar, habs hinbekommen.
Ich bin dort schon einige male zuvor gewesen, nur die Zahlen Rechts sind mir immer entgangen.


----------

